# Felt like posting some pictures



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dozer was fast asleep.......













Meanie that I am, I woke him up. He was not thrilled about it. 












Neither was Sarge who wanted me to drop the covers and let him go back to sleep












We went for an early morning walk and I thought I would take a picture of my place as we went.










And finally, my husband was doing concrete work on our driveway and I thought we should do this:


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I love the doggie paw prints and signatures!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

love the doggy prints.....i covet your dogs, but i have to admit dozer is my fave.


----------

